# this is wierd.. still cant figure out whats wrong with it!



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

My boyfriend went to king ed 3 days ago and bought a high fin shark.
He seemed okay the first day but yesterday i noticed him acting odd.. His left fin has red on it, as if it were bleeding on the inside  My thought, maybe somone bit him? but then today i looked at him again and now it seems its spread to his body and other fins... does anyone know what this is?? 
Ive had a high fin before and i know that theyre pretty hiper guys.. but this one looks like its about to go belly up! 

thanks lots, 
Carla


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Check you water, sometime if your amonia is high, your fish can get a slight burn.
It also sounds like some sort of infection, I hope it's in QT.
If you search King Ed's threes a thread about something similar.
I hope your fish pulls through, I hear King Ed's can be a pain to deal with.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for ya help! We've been doin water tests the last couple days cuz our PH unexpectedly went really low.. but we realized it was the hardness that needed the real fixing.. but other than that amonia is fine and everything else :S


----------

